# أشكال التقارير الهندسية



## المهندس خلدون (26 مايو 2007)

مرحبا لكل الأعضاء :أحتاج ممن يستطيع المساعدة أشكال للتقارير الهندسية و المراسلات الخاصة بالمشاريع الهندسية في الخارج أي في بلد أجنبي لمقارنتها مع نظيرتها في سورية أو يمكن أن يكون البلد عربي اخر مثل مصر على سبيل المثال لاالحصر 
ملاحظة هامة : أحتاج المعلومات السابقةبسرعة كبيرة أقصاها يومان و شكرأ جزيلاً لكم


----------



## amralaa (26 مايو 2007)

ارجو توضيح نوع التقرير المطلوب و في أي مجال


----------



## عمر الفاروق (27 مايو 2007)

*طبقا للايزو- فورم شركة Pm*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/27063/1180300681.rar
عزيزي علي هذا الرابط قد تجد بغيتك...


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (27 مايو 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu alot


----------



## ussama40 (28 مايو 2007)

Thanks for these reports


----------



## المهندس خلدون (29 مايو 2007)

شكراً لكل من حاول المساعدة في موضوع التقارير الهندسية و المراسلات و لكن لم أحصل حتى الآن على ما أريد سأوضح طلبي لكم يا أعزاء :
أحتاج لأشكال المراسلات التي تتم بين المالك و المقاول في المشاريع الهندسية التي تتم في الخارج أي في بلد أجنبي و كذلك لأشكال التقارير الهندسية كتقارير التربة .... و شكراً جزيلاً 
ملاحظة : أرجو الرد اليوم لأن غداً سيتم تسليم المشروع الذي أقوم بإعداده .


----------



## المهندس خلدون (30 مايو 2007)

أحتاج شكل لنورمات أجنبية عن أشكال تقارير العمل المستخدمة في المشاريع الهندسية في الخارج بالسرعة الممكنة و شكراً جزيلاً للتعاون ، أرجو ممن يستطيع المساعدة أن يبادر لذلك مشكورا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 يونيو 2007)

mt301 قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/27063/1180300681.rar
> عزيزي علي هذا الرابط قد تجد بغيتك...



صديقي العزيز انت تحديدا تحتاج لمراسلات مكتوبة وجاهزة وليس فورم وذلك من الصعب توافره لدي اناشد الاخوة المهندسين مساعدتك مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق..


----------



## جواد محمود سلاطنة (1 يونيو 2009)

اصدقائي العزاء بعد التحية
ارجو منكم تزويدي بنسخة فيديك باللغة العربية والانجليزية

مع الاحترام


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 يونيو 2009)

جواد محمود سلاطنة قال:


> اصدقائي العزاء بعد التحية
> ارجو منكم تزويدي بنسخة فيديك باللغة العربية والانجليزية
> 
> مع الاحترام



اخي الكريم

يمكنك الدخول الى المكتبة المتخصصة بقسمنا هنا " ادارة المشاريع
ستجد موضوعا عن العقود
تفضل بدخوله
وستجد نسخا الكترونية من تلك العقود


----------



## عمر العامري (2 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000


----------



## baby_hasha (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

